# Anyone up for a challenge?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If so try this...

www.nnchallenge.org.uk

It came via a Martin Lewis regular email update.

It does take a bit of time to do and you may wish to have a calculator and piece of paper for scribbling on, handy. It was a a bit of fun doing it though :smile2:..

...and if any folks out there are not too happy with their confidence with numeracy, speaking in a professional capacity, this looks like a nice, gentle way to play around with numbers in a confidential way which may yield some benfit.

Obviously any big scores will have to be proven with a screen shot of the results:grin2:

Good luck!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Now I just started to do it......................................and after about 20 mins (doing very well I have to say) 

I thought what am I trying to prove,why am I doing this.................................calculate how many more half hour slots I have left to fill in my lifetime.

So I proudly just gave up......................so I'm up by half an hour to waste on something else.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A bit late for me 

I’m retired 

I’m really good with approximation

Can work out the approximate result in seconds 

Care little for details

really annoy the grandkids

How do you do that grandma ?

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> Now I just started to do it......................................and after about 20 mins (doing very well I have to say)
> 
> I thought what am I trying to prove,why am I doing this.................................calculate how many more half hour slots I have left to fill in my lifetime.
> 
> So I proudly just gave up......................so I'm up by half an hour to waste on something else.


It is a tool to help those who want/need help with numeracy Pete. I also thought it might be a bit of fun.

No issues to me if you don't do it...but some may find it useful!

Graham:serious:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I shouldn't have had the 3rd glass of wine - hic!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Now what is 3 plus 2 .......................Aldra do you know............................. cos I do.............................nothing negative meant Graham.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

of Course I don’t know webby 

It wasn’t a question In my degree or Masters

But I’m guessing that you would think it’s 6 

You are usually over the top 

All that bouncing probabally addles your brain 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Data mining, didn't go further than page one G.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Data mining, didn't go further than page one G.


Its a charity Kev and I have received no unsolicited emails etc

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> Now what is 3 plus 2 .......................Aldra do you know............................. cos I do.............................nothing negative meant Graham.


It comes across that way Pete.

If you dont like it fair enough but please don't go out of your way to take the p1ss. This is a serous issue in the UK and a charity is trying to do something about it. The test is rather more than the simplistic way in which you attempt to portray it and provides an opportunity for those who want to, to progress. Not everyone is confident/comfortable with basic arithmetic.

Please don't try and put other people off just because you can.

NB I didn't study maths for either of my degrees either...however that is exactly the point!

Graham :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just never go in to sites which require my details before allowinf progress G, same with any site requiring my bank or card details, the option to give them should be on the last page IMHO


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just never go in to sites which require my details before allowinf progress G, same with any site requiring my bank or card details, the option to give them should be on the last page IMHO


Fairynuff mate

To reiterate to anyone reading though, it is a bone fide charity which has Gov backing. More info here...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...you-pass-the-National-Numeracy-Challenge.html

"25% of adults think that their maths is only satisfatory"

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

100% of this "adult" considers his maths as truly crap...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 100% of this "adult" considers his maths as truly crap...












That made me laugh...

Graham:grin2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

@peribro wrote


> I shouldn't have had the 3rd glass of wine - hic!


Aldra said something and I replied



> Now what is 3 plus 2 .......................Aldra do you know............................. cos I do.............................nothing negative meant Graham.


A reference to drinking wine at night................his 3 glasses plus another 2.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My daughter is a maths teacher, she’s brilliant at maths

But more importantly she is passionate about teaching kids to enjoy it 

Although I should say was, she’s now a head teacher of a special school 

But I’d guess she helps teach them with the same enthusiasm

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why do I have to login, I thought it was just a bit of fun, hence I ain´t takin the challenge.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Webby1 said:


> @peribro wrote
> 
> Aldra said something and I replied
> 
> A reference to drinking wine at night................his 3 glasses plus another 2.


Of course you didn't mean to offend Webby

You merely offend with out meaning to

At least when I offend I mean to

And I'm happy to admit to that

You, well you just bounce around denying any offence meant

But it was meant to offend

But without taking responsibility

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be careful of defending charities too robustly Graham. Plenty of them have been caught out selling the details they hold on to others. In fact not even caught out. I'm not sure about how the law stands on it now but it used to be legal and they did it to raise money. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34111788

Like Kev my immediate reaction was that it was data mining so I closed the page.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

They may or may not be mining data and I agree that the amount of personal data they were requesting seemed excessive. On sites like theirs I use a secondary email address (which ironically is the same one that I use for MHF and that got hacked!) plus I use a different name and DOB + different postcode and phone number if asked for. Not that I'm paranoid!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d rather just say NO 

As far as I’m concerned I would be the giver

And I’m not changing names etc to protect myself

Another charity will be along in a minute 

Sandra


----------

